# FUN Halloween Soaps



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think these could make neat party favors, as well as, to create a creepy decor in the bathroom for all the upcoming Halloween parties.

Finger Soap









http://www.etsy.com/listing/78557980/zombie-treat-finger-skewer-soap-trio-in?ref=sr_gallery_18&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=halloween+soap&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_spelling_corrected=halloween+saop&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Coffin Soap









http://www.etsy.com/listing/73412280/coffin-and-skulls-soap?ref=sr_gallery_12&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=halloween+soap&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_spelling_corrected=halloween+saop&ga_page=6&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Eye Soap








http://www.etsy.com/listing/58266101/brown-eye-soap-one-pair-of-brown-eyes?ref=sr_gallery_22&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=halloween+soap&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_spelling_corrected=halloween+saop&ga_page=11&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

Skeleton Soap









http://www.etsy.com/listing/55828957/skeleton-bones-halloween-soap-25-oz?ref=sr_gallery_4&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=halloween+soap&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_spelling_corrected=halloween+saop&ga_page=1&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

MUMMY Soap









http://www.etsy.com/listing/59922853/bloodbath-3d-mummy-halloween-soap


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

These are pretty cool, I admit.


----------

